# Caribbean Vacations Forums > St. Maarten/St. Martin Travel Forum >  >  SXM, NOT SBH, and at 3AM:  Man shot trying to prevent tourists from being robbed

## KevinS

Whether you remember it as "Nothing good happens after Midnight, or "Nothing good happens after 2AM", here's a 3AM case from Sint Maarten where the only good thing which happened was that a local tried to prevent the robbery of two tourists.  The "nothing good" thing is that he was shot in the leg for his efforts.  

https://www.thedailyherald.sx/island...m-being-robbed

----------


## stbartshopper

Sad to read this.

----------


## Rosemary

I miss a safe time back in the 1970's, working on boats, and the 80's living on boats.  All services available, lovely community.  Kevin, nothing good happens after any of those times.

----------

